# City Generator



## Aldymnor (Dec 15, 2002)

Is there a program that randomly generates towns for 3e D&D out there?
Not necessarily maps (in fact, not at all), just stats, alignment of city, etc.  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## MythosaAkira (Dec 15, 2002)

I wrote a Town Generator table for TableSmith that can be downloaded from my Web site. It's based on the system in the DMG, though it also generates businesses and their owners, merchandise quality, and buying/selling factors. It generates other features of the town/village/city as well, like shrines/temples, available laborers, NPC services, etc.

Generator: http://www.mythosa.net/TabGallery.html
TableSmith: http://www.mythosa.net/Utils.html


----------



## Aldymnor (Dec 16, 2002)

You sir, are a treasure to the community.  This is ... awesome..!


----------



## Chaz (Dec 16, 2002)

Yep yep, TableSmith is a real handy program.


----------



## mandyscog (Sep 1, 2009)

MythosaAkira said:


> I wrote a Town Generator table for TableSmith that can be downloaded from my Web site. It's based on the system in the DMG, though it also generates businesses and their owners, merchandise quality, and buying/selling factors. It generates other features of the town/village/city as well, like shrines/temples, available laborers, NPC services, etc.
> 
> Generator: http://www.mythosa.net/TabGallery.html
> TableSmith: Mythosa - TableSmith - Redirect




The link to your generator is no longer available.  I would like to use it, so can you post an updated link please?


----------



## Chaz (Sep 5, 2009)

mandyscog said:


> The link to your generator is no longer available.  I would like to use it, so can you post an updated link please?




TableSmith has LOTS of great tables it can do. For many years now its been one of 'THE' needed programs I had to have available to me...

That said, here is a link to the Yahoo group for TS that has loads of tables and information. Best of luck 

TableSmith : A list dedicated to exchanging information and tables for TableSmith

Peace,
~ Chaz ~


----------



## Heaven's Thunder Ham (Sep 7, 2009)

YEah, a new link for the generator would be really cool. Thanks!


----------



## Chaz (Sep 8, 2009)

Heaven's Thunder Ham said:


> YEah, a new link for the generator would be really cool. Thanks!




Im not sure I understand what you are wanting... The towngen files are on the Yahoo Group I give above in the files section... If you are talking about the actual TableSmith program itself.. here is the link:
TableSmith

Best of luck, I hope this helps.

Peace


----------



## MythosaAkira (May 13, 2010)

Updated link:

TableSmith


----------

